# How difficult would it be to find a smooth/flat coat Cockapoo?



## lapislazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any advice finding a breeder who occasionally has smooth/flat/satin(etc) coated Cockapoo puppies? I quite like the look of the smooth coats (though the curlies are also cute). I was originally looking into a regular cocker spaniel but I'm not a fan of the profuse coat. Unfortunately working cockers (with less coat) are out of the question due to their high exercise needs. And Cavaliers have quite a lot of potential health issues...so Cockapoos seems like the best choice.

I'm not looking for a puppy ASAP but I was wondering how hard it would be to find a puppy with such a coat?

Thanks for reading~


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, good luck with your search, sorry I don't have an answer but just wanted to say don't underestimate the exercise needs of a cockapoo! There are many different dogs on here (show/working/cava crosses) and we've talked on many different threads about energy levels and how that might relate to the type of spaniel.....but it doesn't seem to work like that. Poppy is a working spaniel cross and was very hyper as a pup and needs a good chunk of off lead everyday, so she fits the working cocker traits I suppose but there are show cockers and cavapoos with the same energy levels.....so rather than concentrating on coat type just yet I'd say maybe look at other breeds which might suit your lifestyle better. How much exercise can you offer and of what type?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Agree with Mazz here. There are a few couch poo-tatoes on this site but most of our dogs seem to relish good long romps.


----------



## lapislazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

Totally not underestimating! Over the last couple years I've been looking through a lot of breeds trying to narrow down a good match, especially regarding exercise  I just assumed (from what I've read) that working/field cockers are very high energy and definitely need to work or have a "job" to do to expend their energy daily. Definitey not expecting a slug-dog hybrid with a Cockapoo . But from reading online (and books) show cockers and poodles seem to be more on the moderate side (though poodles being higher) energy-wise. 

Exercise wise at minimum I could do 35 minutes and maximum 1 hour or so. Though ideally I would probably do small 35 min play/romp sessions multiple times throughout the day. I just want a dog who won't be bouncing of the wall or neurotic if they don't get at least 1.5-2 hours of hard exercise a day. Playing would also include fetching or chasing a flirtpole. Mental exercise would be lots of training! I'm actually really excited to work with my future dog and train them a bunch of things (tricks, commands, manners, etc) 

TY guys I appreciate the responses~


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

From doing puppy classes for several years and the pups I have seen there cockapoos have almost always been much higher energy than show type cockers and some have been on a par with working cockers whatever their parentage. We have also had a few poodles who have been pretty high energy dogs themselves.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Having grown up with a working cocker and now have a show cocker x poodle, I would say their energy levels are very similar. 

The main difference between them in terms of temperament and personality is that Tilly (my cockapoo) is a lot more intelligent and needs more brain training! 

X


----------



## lapislazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

That's very helpful to know, ty 2ndhandgal 

Yeah I've also heard poodles can be pretty high energy from reading the forums. On the flip side some have also owned more lowkey poodles (mainly speaking about spoos). So it really seems like a crapshoot sometimes (even for purebreds!)

I was originally looking at Cavs because they seem like nice family companions, good energy level (for me) and have a nice not super high maintenance coat but unfortunately the health problems are a pretty big negative for me. There aren't really many small-mid sized spaniel-y dogs 

I will keep that in mind though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't consider my two very high energy, although they have great stamina and will go for hours if we are out and about. However, they still require a total of 2-3 hours every day. Either combination of 2 lead walks and one off lead or 3 lead walks with some free play in the garden. Our lead walks are usually 30-45 mins each.


----------



## lapislazuli (Mar 2, 2015)

That sounds pretty reasonable actually. I'm not much a jogger  but I could definitely do a couple long walks a day + play sessions.

How are Cockapoos off leash? Do they respond to a recall command (if trained)? I live out in the country on a farm, which is not fenced in. I do plan on doing recall training regardless but I have heard some breeds are a bit harder with that.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I wouldn't consider my two very high energy, although they have great stamina and will go for hours if we are out and about. However, they still require a total of 2-3 hours every day. Either combination of 2 lead walks and one off lead or 3 lead walks with some free play in the garden. Our lead walks are usually 30-45 mins each.


Lucky girls  xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some cockapoos have a strong hunting instinct - Molly certainly does and as I got her as an adult who had never been off lead recall was hard work. She now goes off lead and is generally pretty good - but needs watching all the time otherwise she is likely to go off hunting 

My other dog (a collie/lab cross) would not dream of such naughtiness. I would trust Chance in a farm type setting to wander in and out - I would not trust Molly at all unless either fenced in or watched constantly if out


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Lucky girls  xx


They are lucky.. They are never alone and get lots of walkies by whoever is looking after them or at daycare


----------

